# Mein persönlicher Hitzerekord: 100°C+ bei i9-12900k Cinebench mit Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

Liebe PCGH Community,

ich habe ein neues System zusammen gestellt mit Intel i9-12900k, mit dem Noctua NH-D15 Chromax.Black Kühler, DDR5 5200 Speicher und dem Asus ROG Z690 Hero Mainboard.
Da ich über den NH-D15 nur Positives gehört habe, was die Kühlleistung angeht, er explizit mit einem LGA1700 Mountkit erweitert werden kann und schon durch seine schiere Größe und die zwei dicken Lüfter überzeugend wirkt, bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen, dass mich die Luftkühlung in meinem sehr gut belüfteten Case im Stich lassen würde.
Der Prozessor läuft aktuell mit Standardtakt, aufgrund eines anderen Problems bin ich ja nichtmal in der Lage mein XMP-Profil zu laden, sodass der RAM aktuell auch nur auf 4200 läuft aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Trotz Werkseinstellungen bescheinigt mir GPU-Z allerdings beim Ausführen des Multicore-Tests von Cinebench eine Temperatur von 100°C nach etwa 2 Sekunden. Ich vermute die Skala hat ihr Limit an dieser Stelle erreicht, da niemals mehr angezeigt wurde. Wie heiß die CPU also tatsächlich war, kann ich nur mutmaßen. Erstaunlich fand ich, dass der Rechner nicht einfach eine temperaturbedingte Notabschaltung hingelegt hat.
Beim normalen Spielebetrieb also außerhalb der maximalauslastung pendelt die Temperatur zwischen 50-65°C. Die extrem flotten Schwankungen hatte ich so bisher aber wirklich auch noch nie. Ich komme von einem i7-5820K Setup von vor 6 Jahren und da war meine damalige Luftkühlung kleiner dimensioniert und vollkommen ausreichend um die Temperatur in jedem Lastszenario niemals über die 65°C wandern zu lassen. Hat sich mit modernen Turbo-Settings etc an der Anforderung für CPU Kühlung generell so viel geändert?

Gibt es hier eventuell ein paar Leute, die mit einem i9-12900K bereits ähnliche Dinge beobachtet haben? Bin ich da zu blauäugig mit der Luftkühlung ran gegangen und muss doch in eine richtig solide WaKü investieren? (Wenn ja, hier gerne Empfehlungen aus der Praxis für LGA 1700 mit 3x120mm Radiator und bitte nur AiO)
Ich werde heute den Kühler nochmal runter nehmen, vielleicht war ich doch zu großzügig mit der Wärmeleitpaste, obwohl ich mich strikt an die Vorgaben gehalten habe und nur wenige kleine Punkte aufgebracht wurden. Ich setz hier ein Update rein, wenn sich an meiner Kühlleistung danach etwas geändert haben sollte. (Aber mal im Ernst, könnte das so viel ausmachen?) Beim Anpressdruck habe ich mit dem Mountkit von Noctua gar keinen Spielraum. Da ist eine fix auf abstand verschraubte Backplate installiert und alle Schrauben sind solide angezogen. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass das also passen muss.

Ich bin für alle konstruktiven Kommentare dankbar und wünsche euch schonmal vorsorglich ein schönes Wochenende!

Liebe Grüße,
Sairai


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2021)

Sairai schrieb:


> Ich vermute die Skala hat ihr Limit an dieser Stelle erreicht, da niemals mehr angezeigt wurde. Wie heiß die CPU also tatsächlich war, kann ich nur mutmaßen. Erstaunlich fand ich, dass der Rechner nicht einfach eine temperaturbedingte Notabschaltung hingelegt hat


Die CPU boostet bis exakt 100 Grad und reduziert an der Stelle ihren Takt um nicht heißer zu werden (es wird langsamwr, nicht wärmer). Der Auslesewert ist korrekt. Eine Notabschaltung gibt es - aber nur wenn das Heruntertakten nicht mehr reicht und die CPU 105 Grad überschreitet (das passiert selbst wenn du den Kühler ganz weglässt fast nie, die CPU läuft dann halt mit 800 MHz...).

Warum die CPU so heiß wird kann ich dir aus der Ferne nicht sagen, da das aber nach zwei Sekunden Last svhon der Fall ist liegt eine falsche Montage des Kühlers bzw kein korrekter Kontakt von CPU zu Kühlerboden nahe - oder dein Board nutzt irgendwelche abenteuerlichen Powersettings und ballert 400W in die CPU... keine Ahnung wie extrem das bei Alderlake ausssehen kann.


----------



## NatokWa (5. November 2021)

Es ist mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit wieder das übliche Grundproblem das sich leicht beheben läßt : Spannung der CPU reduzieren ! 
Wie weit ? Keine Ahnung da du dafür keinen Wert lieferst. 
Die CPU im untersten System in meiner Sig. würde z.B. bei "Stock" Settings mit 1,46v laufen was selbst das Board als zu hoch angibt ... sie läuft 24/7 absolut Stabil bei 1,15v@4,5Ghz ........


----------



## seahawk (5. November 2021)

Der Anstieg ist viel zu schnell. 

Option 1: Der kühler sitzt nicht richtig
Option 2: Das Board ballert wirklich unlimitiert Saft auf die CPU. 

Ich vermute 2. Müsste man halt mal zumindest das 241W Limit hart setzen.


----------



## Shinna (5. November 2021)

Auch mit einem NH-D15 wird die CPU heiß. Aber wie @Incredible Alk schon ausführte sollte das nicht bereits nach 2sec der Fall sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EogHCFd7w0:536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

Ich danke euch schonmal für den ersten Input. Ich prüfe sowohl die Kühlermontage und Wärmeleitpaste nochmal und prüfe auch den Stromverbrauch/Spannung in den Bios Settings. Das der Boost auf 100°C von Intel designtechnisch eingeplant ist, hat mir zumindest schonmal die größte Sorge genommen. Und grundsätzlich kann ich auch sagen, dass mein Cinebench-Ergebnis absolut den Erwartungen entsprochen hat. Ich weiß den Score nicht auswendig aber er war wettbewerbsfähig, also untypisch runtergetaktet hat er auf jeden Fall nicht. Nur der rasante Anstieg ist für mich ebenfalls etwas beunruhigend.

Das Board hat (habe ich so bisher auch noch nie gehabt) 2x 4+4 Pin CPU Power. Dass hier extrem viel Leistung auf die CPU gegeben werden kann ist also definitiv so. Aktuell fahre ich alles noch mit Stock-Settings. Bin auch definitv kein OC Experte. Ich hätte erstmal gern einfach mein XMP aktiviert und es dabei belassen, leider scheine ich kack RAM erwischt zu haben und muss da wohl mehr Spannung drauf geben. Zumindest werde ich definitiv alle relevanten Optionen haben, da das Bios wirklich jede Kleinigkeit konfigurierbar macht. Muss mich in den nächsten Tagen genauer damit befassen.


----------



## RtZk (5. November 2021)

Sairai schrieb:


> Das Board hat (habe ich so bisher auch noch nie gehabt) 2x 4+4 Pin CPU Power. Dass hier extrem viel Leistung auf die CPU gegeben werden kann ist also definitiv so. Aktuell fahre ich alles noch mit Stock-Settings. Bin auch definitv kein OC Experte. Ich hätte erstmal gern einfach mein XMP aktiviert und es dabei belassen, leider scheine ich kack RAM erwischt zu haben und muss da wohl mehr Spannung drauf geben. Zumindest werde ich definitiv alle relevanten Optionen haben, da das Bios wirklich jede Kleinigkeit konfigurierbar macht. Muss mich in den nächsten Tagen genauer damit befassen.



Falls der Kühler korrekt montiert ist, kann es gut sein, dass das Hero direkt ein freigegebenes Power Limit hat und deine CPU dadurch wie zuvor erwähnt tatsächlich enorm viel zieht.
Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch keine Ahnung ob ein DH-15 überhaupt in der Lage ist 241 Watt bei einer CPU von der Größe des 12900k wegzukühlen.


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2021)

Unterschätzt die Hitze vom 12900K nicht. Ich habe eine potente Wasserkühlung und wenn ich Prime95 anwerfe, sodass die CPU instant auf 241W schießt, habe ich auch quasi direkt 85 bis 90Grad auf den Kernen bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur. Ich werde am WE allerdings noch mal prüfen ob da alles richtig sitzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch keine Ahnung ob ein DH-15 überhaupt in der Lage ist 241 Watt bei einer CPU von der Größe des 12900k wegzukühlen.


Ja, kann er - aber natürlich nicht so dass die CPU noch besonders kühl wäre dabei. Dass die unter Dauervollast und voller TDP Erlaubnis an die 100 Grad Grenze andockt ist zu erwarten und auch normal - nur sollte das nicht i  erhalb von einer sondern eher nach vielleicht 30 Sekunden passieren da der Kühlerboden noch eine gewisse thermische Trägheit hat.

Kontrolliere einfach mal während den Benchmarks die Taktraten und Powerlevels mit beispielsweise HWinfo.


----------



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Unterschätzt die Hitze vom 12900K nicht. Ich habe eine potente Wasserkühlung und wenn ich Prime95 anwerfe, sodass die CPU instant auf 241W schießt, habe ich auch quasi direkt 85 bis 90Grad auf den Kernen bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur. Ich werde am WE allerdings noch mal prüfen ob da alles richtig sitzt.


Darf ich fragen was du genau für eine Kühlung einsetzt und wie schnell bei dir die Temperatur auf 90 hoch schießt?


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2021)

Sairai schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du genau für eine Kühlung einsetzt?


Einen EKWB Velocity inkl. LGA 1700 Mountingkit. Als Radiatoren kommen 2 Watercool Mo-Ra 420 zum Einsatz. Also mehr als genug Kühlkapazität ^^


----------



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Einen EKWB Velocity inkl. LGA 1700 Mountingkit. Als Radiatoren kommen 2 Watercool Mo-Ra 420 zum Einsatz. Also mehr als genug Kühlkapazität ^^


Heftig zwei 420er Radiatoren würd ich gar nicht erst in mein Case bekommen. Das kann ich mir also schonmal abschminken. Und wie schnell geht der Temperaturanstieg auf 90 Grad?


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2021)

Sairai schrieb:


> Heftig zwei 420er Radiatoren würd ich gar nicht erst in mein Case bekommen. Das kann ich mir also schonmal abschminken. Und wie schnell geht der Temperaturanstieg auf 90 Grad?


Ne, ein Mo-Ra 420 hat schon die Fläche von 3 420er Radiatoren, insgesamt also 6 420er Radiatoren. Der Anstieg geht mehr oder weniger direkt. Die CPU ist halt sehr klein und erzeugt sehr viel Abwärme, da wirst du keine Traumtemperaturen erreichen und wenn ich mir die Reviews so anschaue wird das auch ganz normal sein.

Aus Interesse werde ich den Kühler am WE aber noch mal neu montieren um einen Fehler auszuschließen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2021)

Sairai schrieb:


> Heftig zwei 420er Radiatoren würd ich gar nicht erst in mein Case bekommen.


Ein MoRa420 ist kein 420er Radi sindern ein 9x140er Radi. Davon zwei zu benutzen ist aber echt dekadent. Da kannste nen 12900k + RTX3090 passiv kühlen. 

Die Kühlleistung ist aber hier lange nicht mehr der begrenzende Teil sondern die Wärmeleitung von Chip in den Kühlerboden. Die ist beim fetten WaKüsystem nicht besser als beim Luftkühler deswegen ist auch der Temperatursprung in der ersten Sekunde sehr ähnlich.


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein MoRa420 ist kein 420er Radi sindern ein 9x140er Radi. Davon zwei zu benutzen ist aber echt dekadent. Da kannste nen 12900k + RTX3090 passiv kühlen.


Leider nein 

Aber ich kann zumindest die Lüfter mit maximal 400rpm drehen lassen und habe trotzdem annehmbare Temperaturen. Ein Mo-Ra war da überfordert im Hochsommer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2021)

Es geht schon, nur musste 50 Grad Wasser akzeptieren und die Moras waagerecht betreiben (und natürliche Konvektion ausnutzen), dann schafft ein einzelner MoRa etwa 200-300W Wärmeleistung. Nötig ists aber nicht, mit lautlosen Drehzahlen an Lüftern ist man eh safe. Ich hatte nen 5960X+TitanXP an nem (einzelnen!) MoRa mit 500UPM Lüftern und das war schon völliger Overkill, die GPU war nie nennenswert über 40 Grad. Aber das issn anderes Thema ^^

Wie gesagt das Kühlmonster bringt nichts wenn die Leistungsdichte des Chips (Watt pro Quadratmillimeter Chipfläche) so hoch ist dass die Wärmeenergie es nicht schnell genug in den Kühlerboden schafft...da hilfts auch nix wenn der Radi dahinter 3000W wegbekommen würde.


----------



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein MoRa420 ist kein 420er Radi sindern ein 9x140er Radi. Davon zwei zu benutzen ist aber echt dekadent. Da kannste nen 12900k + RTX3090 passiv kühlen.
> 
> Die Kühlleistung ist aber hier lange nicht mehr der begrenzende Teil sondern die Wärmeleitung von Chip in den Kühlerboden. Die ist beim fetten WaKüsystem nicht besser als beim Luftkühler deswegen ist auch der Temperatursprung in der ersten Sekunde sehr ähnlich.


Könnte sich hier Flüssigmetall als Leitpaste lohnen und gibts zufällig empfehlenswerte Tutorials, wie man das fachmännisch aufträgt und abdichtet?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2021)

Sairai schrieb:


> Könnte sich hier Flüssigmetall als Leitpaste lohnen


Nur minimal. Das Problem ist, das der Chip an sich (nicht das Package!) so klein ist. Ein 12900K ist iirc etwas über 200mm^2 groß und schiebt 240W raus - sagen wir mal ganz grob zur einfachen Rechnung überschlagen ein Watt pro Quadratmillimeter Fläche. Das ist grobe Grössenordnung das Zehnfache einer Herdplatte!

Viel mehr bringt es die Ursache an sich anzugehen und die CPU manuell im BiOS auf beispielsweise 150W zu begrenzen. Das kostet praktisch keine Leistung im Alltag, verringert aber Verbrauch und Temperaturen enorm.

Wenn du wirklich FM auftragen willst: Das geht wie normale WLP auch - nur musste zwingend darauf achten nicht zu kleckern da das Zeug elektrisch leitend ist und nirgendwo hin darf außer eben auf den CPU Deckel.


----------



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur minimal. Das Problem ist, das der Chip an sich (nicht das Package!) so klein ist. Ein 12900K ist iirc etwas über 200mm^2 groß und schiebt 240W raus - sagen wir mal ganz grob zur einfachen Rechnung überschlagen ein Watt pro Quadratmillimeter Fläche. Das ist grobe Grössenordnung das Zehnfache einer Herdplatte!
> 
> Viel mehr bringt es die Ursache an sich anzugehen und die CPU manuell im BiOS auf beispielsweise 150W zu begrenzen. Das kostet praktisch keine Leistung im Alltag, verringert aber Verbrauch und Temperaturen enorm.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich FM auftragen willst: Das geht wie normale WLP auch - nur musste zwingend darauf achten nicht zu kleckern da das Zeug elektrisch leitend ist und nirgendwo hin darf außer eben auf den CPU Deckel.


Klingt vernünftig, vielen Dank!


----------



## MyticDragonblast (5. November 2021)

Das Verhalten sieht man takttechnisch auch in den ganzen Tests, ich halte das nicht für ungewöhnlich. Intel fährt mit Alderlake auch die neue Strategie, dass nur Temperatur und Leistung begrenzen und sonst alles offen ist(was sich in der neuenTDP spiegelt). Mit der Brechstange da Flüssigmetall oder anderes zu probieren sollte nicht nötig sein, solange die CPU das regelungstechnisch hinbekommt und innerhalb ihrer erwartbaren Leitung agiert und der Takt schnell auf hohem Niveau stabil bleibt.
Wie andere hier schon aufzeigten, das Problem mit der schnellen Wegführung der Wärme vom Chip bleibt auch bei der besten Paste ähnlich, da limitiert vor allem die Kontaktfläche mit dem gewählten Kühlmedium(Kühlerturm/Heatpipes/Wasser/etc.). Der Heatspreader der CPU wurde mit Alderlake absichtlich ein ganzes Stück dicker, vor allem, um auch seinem Namen gerecht zu werden und seinerseits ein wenig Kapazität als "Puffer" bereitzustellen. Die dünn geschliffenen Chips und das dünnere Lot unter dem Heatspreader sowie die Bemühungen die Oberfläche desselben absolut plan zu bekommen sind deutliche Zeichen, dass dort der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.
Einschätzung: Der Umstieg auf Flüssigmetall wird im anfänglichen Boost ein paar MHz bringen aber dann auf die gleichen Taktraten hinauslaufen, sofern die "normale" Paste, die momentan verwendet wird, optimal aufgetragen wurde. Mehrwert sehe ich da nicht. Im "real world"-Szenario scheint die CPU ja ordentlich zu laufen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich FM auftragen willst: Das geht wie normale WLP auch - nur musste zwingend darauf achten nicht zu kleckern da das Zeug elektrisch leitend ist und nirgendwo hin darf außer eben auf den CPU Deckel.


Man kann ja drum herum alles mit Klebeband, Flüssiggummi oder Lack zukleistern, wobei das Hauptproblem der Spalt zwischen Package und Sockelrand ist. Wenn da was reinläuft, ist der Ofen aus. Leider einer der Nachteile von LGA-Sockeln.


----------



## Westcoast (5. November 2021)

Der Noctua NH-D15 würde bei einem I9 12900K nur reichen, wenn die cpu auf 125 watt begrenzt wird.
Bei dieser Begrenzung lässt die Cpu aber Leistung liegen.
Ich weiss auch nicht welche Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommt. Eine RTX 3080/TI, RTX 3090 oder AMD 6900XT wirbeln die heisse Luft im Gehäuse herum.

Einer der besten AIO Kühler : https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-gletscherwasser-360-high-speed-84000000182-a2402375.html


----------



## owned139 (5. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber ich kann zumindest die Lüfter mit maximal 400rpm drehen lassen und habe trotzdem annehmbare Temperaturen. Ein Mo-Ra war da überfordert im Hochsommer.


Brauchste noch ne Heizung in der Bude?


----------



## Solo_Morasso (5. November 2021)

Da denkt man wieder über ein Chiller nach...
Der kleine Watt-Verbrauch mehr.


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> Brauchste noch ne Heizung in der Bude?


Eher nicht, nein 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht schon, nur musste 50 Grad Wasser akzeptieren und die Moras waagerecht betreiben (und natürliche Konvektion ausnutzen), dann schafft ein einzelner MoRa etwa 200-300W Wärmeleistung. Nötig ists aber nicht, mit lautlosen Drehzahlen an Lüftern ist man eh safe. Ich hatte nen 5960X+TitanXP an nem (einzelnen!) MoRa mit 500UPM Lüftern und das war schon völliger Overkill, die GPU war nie nennenswert über 40 Grad. Aber das issn anderes Thema ^^
> 
> Wie gesagt das Kühlmonster bringt nichts wenn die Leistungsdichte des Chips (Watt pro Quadratmillimeter Chipfläche) so hoch ist dass die Wärmeenergie es nicht schnell genug in den Kühlerboden schafft...da hilfts auch nix wenn der Radi dahinter 3000W wegbekommen würde.


Ich werde spätestens ab 30 grad Wassertemperatur nervös und da braucht man im Hochsommer entsprechend Fläche 

Ich persönlich würden einfach so wie den 10900K@Stock konfigurieren. Also 125W Base Power und die 241W für maximal 56s. So kannst du kurze Spitzen abfangen, bekommst aber keine Probleme mit der Kühlung und in Spielen lässt du sowieso keine Leistung liegen.


----------



## Sairai (5. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Ich habe den Kühler nochmal neu montiert, ein bisschen was von der Wärmeleitpaste weg genommen, alle Schrauben nochmal angezogen und die Kühlleistung hat sich tatsächlich nochmal etwas verbessert. Er springt jetzt bei Cinebench nicht sofort auf 100° sondern erstmal auf 90 und klettert dann über 15 Sekunden auf die 100 hoch. Da dieses Szenario im Alltag sowieso nicht eintreten wird, bin ich jetzt mit den Temperaturen absolut im sicheren Bereich.

XMP konnte ich jetzt auch aktivieren, nachdem ich die RAM Riegel auf A2 und B2 eingesteckt habe, wie es im Handbuch empfohlen wird. Mein blöder Fehler xP

Entsprechend schnuckelt das System jetzt exakt wie vorgesehen und mit dem Cinebench R23 Score von 27150 bin ich absolut zufrieden.

Lieben Gruß in die Runde!


----------



## TollerHecht (5. November 2021)

@alk könnten wir den Thread vllt in 12900K Kühlung Sammelthread umbennen 

Ich kriege meinen nämlich nicht mal zusammen gebaut, Deepcool sagt die LGA 1700 Brackets sollen erst ab dem 15.Nov ausgeliefert werden für den Assassin III, und bei meiner Fractal S36 die 3 Jahre im Schrank lag hab ich wohl die Backplate verloren, Hersteller habe ich auch schon angeschrieben. Die Frage ist was von beidem besser kühlt, ich schätze die Fractal.  Vor allem da ich die CPU mit 241W laufen lassen will.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. November 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Es ist mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit wieder das übliche Grundproblem das sich leicht beheben läßt : Spannung der CPU reduzieren !
> Wie weit ? Keine Ahnung da du dafür keinen Wert lieferst.
> Die CPU im untersten System in meiner Sig. würde z.B. bei "Stock" Settings mit 1,46v laufen was selbst das Board als zu hoch angibt ... sie läuft 24/7 absolut Stabil bei 1,15v@4,5Ghz ........




Liegt das nicht viel mehr an der schlechten paste die zwischen Heatspreader und Die hängt? Oder benutzt Intel wieder hochwertiges Zeug?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. November 2021)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> könnten wir den Thread vllt in 12900K Kühlung Sammelthread umbennen


Ich will dem TE nicht den Thread klauen (und auch inhaltlich müsste es anders aussehen) aber du darfst gerne einen solchen Sammler eröffnen (der entsprechend aber nicht nur aus deinem persönlichen Problem besteht...).



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht viel mehr an der schlechten paste die zwischen Heatspreader und Die hängt? Oder benutzt Intel wieder hochwertiges Zeug?


Das ist lange Geschichte - mit WLP würden diese CPUs gar nicht mehr kühlbar sein. Alle Rocketlakes/Alderlakes usw. sind verlötet.

Das hier ist ein 12900K. Indiumlot auf Goldsputter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatokWa (6. November 2021)

Schon die 9900(K) und 9700(K) sind verlötet. Wenn es auch über die recht große Dicke des Lot's div. Diskusionen gab und einige Leutz das trotzdem gegen LM ausgetauscht haben was auch messbar was gebracht hat.


----------



## TollerHecht (6. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (und auch inhaltlich müsste es anders aussehen) aber du darfst gerne einen solchen Sammler eröffnen


Danke dir, habe mal einen Thread eröffnet, ich denke die Problematik werden wohl viele haben und es gibt ne Menge Fragen zu denen es noch keine Infos gibt.


----------



## owned139 (6. November 2021)

Meiner liegt bei ~93°C mit dem NH-D15.


----------



## KayGo (5. Oktober 2022)

siehe meinen Beitrag mit dem Titel
Intel I9 12900 K mit Hitzerekorden trotz AIO​


----------

